# Suche Biker in Erlangen



## mistertom52070 (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wohne seit 01.12.06 in Erlangen, bin 30 Jahre und suche Leute für kurze Feierabendtouren (auch im Dunkeln) und Touren am WE, gern auch mal etwas weiter.
Ich fahre alles was Spass macht, da mein Fully hin ist bin zur Zeit mit nem Hardtail unterwegs. Bin kein Freerider sondern hab Spass an technischen und netten Touren. Also wems auch so geht und wer sich hier ein bisschen auskennt einach mal melden.

Bis denne Thomas


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2007)

www.zabotrails.de 

wir machen di und do nightrides, jeweils ab erlangen / obi und nürnberg / tiergarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PCK (8. Januar 2007)

Ich bin auch aus Erlangen und bin 19 Jahre alt. ich fahr auch mountainbike, aber nur ab und zu, also hab ich ähnliche interessen wie du. wenn du lust hast mal ne runde zu drehen....ich bin dabei (zumindest wenns nemma gar so schlammig is)


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Januar 2007)

PCK schrieb:


> Bike: noch keins...will mir aber eins kaufen



????


----------



## PCK (8. Januar 2007)

oh, mittlerweile hab ich eins....schon seit paar monaten...hab aber vergessen des auszubessern...^^


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Januar 2007)




----------



## Axalp (8. Januar 2007)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wohne seit 01.12.06 in Erlangen, bin 30 Jahre und suche Leute für kurze Feierabendtouren (auch im Dunkeln) und Touren am WE, gern auch mal etwas weiter.
> Ich fahre alles was Spass macht, da mein Fully hin ist bin zur Zeit mit nem Hardtail unterwegs. Bin kein Freerider sondern hab Spass an technischen und netten Touren. Also wems auch so geht und wer sich hier ein bisschen auskennt einach mal melden.
> ...



Ich wäre auch dabei!

Gruß

Axalp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Januar 2007)

na dann zeigt doch mal was sache ist: treffpunkt dienstags 18:15 am OBI (südgelände)


----------



## Bombenkrator (8. Januar 2007)

ich wär auch dabei, aber nur mittags...


----------



## lowfat (8. Januar 2007)

@Axalp
morgen fahren wir zum Beispiel. Treffpunkt 18:15 auf dem Obiparkplatz in der Kurt-Schuhmacher-Straße in ER.


----------



## PCK (8. Januar 2007)

hm....ich hät schon bock....aber um die urzeit ises bei mir dienstags, donnerstags, und freitags leider nich so gut....wer wäre denn mal am Nachmittag dabei? (ich hab auch momentan noch kein Licht....deswegen kann ich nich länger als bis 17.00Uhr fahren)

^^ ok, ich geb zu die zeiten sind damit extrem eingeschränkt....aber samstag nachmittag ne runde biken fänd ich fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Januar 2007)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> na dann zeigt doch mal was sache ist: treffpunkt dienstags 18:15 am OBI (südgelände)



lowfat: liest du noch - oder wohnst du schon ??


----------



## rex_sl (8. Januar 2007)

ja also wir die jungs von www.zabotrails.de fahren morgen um 18:15 am obi wenn der lowfat meine lampe mitbringt


----------



## lowfat (8. Januar 2007)

macht er


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Januar 2007)

da bring ich aber auch meine jungs von den Zabotrails mit


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Januar 2007)

wieder ein erfolgreicher threadraid


----------



## lowfat (8. Januar 2007)

der lowfat bringt morgen sogar Deine blaue Kiste mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (8. Januar 2007)

ich hab keine blaue kiste sondern nen edlen handgeschöpften karton. bei sonem material wird jeder siemens vorstand neidisch.


----------



## lowfat (9. Januar 2007)




----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Januar 2007)

aber bitte nicht den pavillion !


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Januar 2007)

würd heute gerne vorbeikommen, hab aber seitgesternne dicke erkältung, wenns nächste Woche auch stattfindet, komm ich vorbei, jemand für ne kleine RUnde am We Zeit? Würe die Gegend auch erstmal bei Tageslicht erkunden bevors ans Nightbiken geht.

Hab aber leider etwas länger nicht auf dem rad gesessen, also kein Renntempo bitte.

Samstag 13.00?
Oder Sonntag 13.00?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Axalp (9. Januar 2007)

lowfat schrieb:


> @Axalp
> morgen fahren wir zum Beispiel. Treffpunkt 18:15 auf dem Obiparkplatz in der Kurt-Schuhmacher-Straße in ER.



Sorry, hab gestern das Forum leider nicht mehr weiter verfolgt. Schande über mich 

Für Night-Rides bin ich etwas dürftig ausgestattet. Hab' nur 'ne popelige Sigma Mirage. Reicht das?



mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Samstag 13.00?
> Oder Sonntag 13.00?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Falls ich am Wochenende hier bin könnte Sonntag klappen. Ich geb' Dir allerdings nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Januar 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hab' nur 'ne popelige Sigma Mirage



naja, ein wenig mehr darf es schon sein, aber funktionieren tut es auch.
lowfat hat da übrigens gerade einen tollen Lampenvergleich gemacht,
falls du mal ein wenig nachrüsten willst. Dort gibt es auch unsere 
Selbstbastellampe, die sich durchaus mit einigen superteueren teilen
messen kann.

http://www.zabotrails.de/technik/lampe/lv.html


----------



## mistertom52070 (10. Januar 2007)

Also ich bin mit der EVO/Mirage unterwqegs und das reicht schon aus, klar mehr ist immer gut


----------



## weichling (10. Januar 2007)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> naja, ein wenig mehr darf es schon sein, aber funktionieren tut es auch.
> lowfat hat da übrigens gerade einen tollen Lampenvergleich gemacht,
> falls du mal ein wenig nachrüsten willst. Dort gibt es auch unsere
> Selbstbastellampe, die sich durchaus mit einigen superteueren teilen
> ...




Super Test !!!    

weichling


----------



## mistertom52070 (5. Februar 2007)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde heute um 17.00 in Erlangen?


----------



## PCK (5. Februar 2007)

Ich wär sofort dabei....aber dieses Scheiß wetter!!!!!

also wenns wieder halbwegs trocken is bin ich direkt dabei (aber wenns geht nur wenns noch außen hell is....ich hab leider kein beleuchtungssydstem fürs mountainbike...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (15. Februar 2007)

Hi,

jemand am Sonnatg Zeit eine gemütlich sportliche Tour ab Erlangen zu starten? Gute Orstkenntnisse wären super, weil ich hab keine!

Thomas


----------



## Axalp (15. Februar 2007)

Ich bin dabei. Such Dir einen Treffpunkt aus. Uhrzeit würde ich 12 Uhr sagen. 

Weitere Mitfahrer sind natürlich herzlich eingeladen.

mfg

Axalp


----------



## mistertom52070 (16. Februar 2007)

Morgen!

12.00 hört sich gut an. In welche Richtung fahren wir denn raus? Also ich wohn Äußere Brucker, kennst Du die Esso? 12.00 da treffen?

Bin zur Zeit nicht der fitteste, wohin fährst Du denn immer so?

Thomas


----------



## Axalp (16. Februar 2007)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> 12.00 hört sich gut an. In welche Richtung fahren wir denn raus? Also ich wohn Äußere Brucker, kennst Du die Esso? 12.00 da treffen?
> 
> ...



Nach Norden - von daher wäre ein Treffpunkt in Bergnähe (z.B. Entlas' Keller) besser. Kennst Du Dich da aus?

Keine Sorgen wg. der Fitness. Fahre auch seit 4 Wochen das erste Mal wieder. Ich würde eine Runde zum Hetzles vorschlagen.


----------



## mistertom52070 (16. Februar 2007)

Ich kenn mich was die Umgebung betrifft noch gar nicht aus. Den Berg mit den Kellern werd ich finden, aber wo Entla`s Keller ist, leine Ahnung!
Kleine Beschreibung vielleicht?


----------



## Axalp (16. Februar 2007)

Die Straße zum Berch hoch, und dann der letzte Keller links.

*click*


----------



## mistertom52070 (16. Februar 2007)

Ich denk wir werden uns da schon finden, also dann!


----------



## dirie´l (11. März 2007)

Öhm, ja ich war auch lang nimmer hier... Wär hätte aber auch mal wieder lust auf ne Runde... Wochenende... Dienstag, Donnerstag abend, beides schlecht...

Meld sich ma wer, bei Interesse


----------



## Axalp (11. März 2007)

dirie´l schrieb:


> Öhm, ja ich war auch lang nimmer hier... Wär hätte aber auch mal wieder lust auf ne Runde... Wochenende... Dienstag, Donnerstag abend, beides schlecht...
> 
> Meld sich ma wer, bei Interesse



Donnerstagabend wäre ein kleiner Night-Ride angesagt, falls Du es Dir doch noch überlegst. Ansonsten könnte man für nächstes WE mal was einplanen. 

Gruß

Axalp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (12. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir starten heut zu zweit um 17.15 ne kleine Feierabendrunde in die Dunkelheit. 
Treffpunkt ist unten am Berg.

Wer Lust hat einfach kurz melden.

Thomas


----------



## dirie´l (12. März 2007)

Wäre ja prinzipiell zu haben, wenn sich mir nciht diese blöde Englischschulaufgabe in den Weg schmeißen würde  

Wochenende denk ich, wäre besser... vielleicht Freitag Nachmittag/Abend? Ich hab ne Leselampe zur Hand, aber kein Rücklicht am Fully


----------



## mistertom52070 (12. März 2007)

Wochenende sieht bei mir persönlich leider meistens schlecht, da ich oft nach Hause fahre (Freundin).
Aber andere finden sich sicher!


----------



## dirie´l (12. März 2007)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Wochenende sieht bei mir persönlich leider meistens schlecht, da ich oft nach Hause fahre (Freundin).
> Aber andere finden sich sicher!



logisch finden tut sich immer jemand, allerdings mangelt es meistens an der eigenen verfügbaren Zeit


----------



## Axalp (13. März 2007)

dirie´l schrieb:


> Wäre ja prinzipiell zu haben, wenn sich mir nciht diese blöde Englischschulaufgabe in den Weg schmeißen würde
> 
> Wochenende denk ich, wäre besser... vielleicht Freitag Nachmittag/Abend? Ich hab ne Leselampe zur Hand, aber kein Rücklicht am Fully



Hmh, Freitag Nachmittag sieht's eher schlecht aus, weil arbeiten...
Am Wochendende geht es gar nicht?


----------



## dirie´l (14. März 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hmh, Freitag Nachmittag sieht's eher schlecht aus, weil arbeiten...
> Am Wochendende geht es gar nicht?



Doch geht schon, Freitag wär mir halt lieber, weil ich Samstag und Sonntag schon Sport mache. Ein mal am Tag reicht in der Regel  Aber falls sich was ergibt, bin ich auch Sa/So dabei...

Sonst noch jemand für Freitag zu haben? Ab Sonntag wirds kalt und nass! Also wer is sonst noch Freitag dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (14. März 2007)

Diese Woche wirds bei mir leidernix mehr, hab am Wochenende Becuh aus der Heimat.


----------



## dirie´l (15. März 2007)

Naja, vielleicht findet sich noch jemand, den letzten Tag muss ich jetzt mal fahren, bevor das schlechte Wetter wieder Einzug hält


----------



## dirie´l (15. März 2007)

Also ich bin morgen ab ca 15 uhr am Rathsberg ein bisl rumgurken, wenn jemand lust hat spontan vorbei zu kommen, bitte schön


----------



## dirie´l (27. März 2007)

Diesen Freitag jemand?


----------



## PCK (27. März 2007)

Also in den Osterferien wärs bei mir auch sehr gut....hättest du beispielsweise Samstag Zeit??


----------



## Heinste (27. März 2007)

Wenn es klappt und das Wetter hoffentlich so bleibt, dann würde ich Freitag mitkommen! Kann aber 17 Uhr werden. Oder geht auch Sa?? Obikreisel?? 

Wer hat Lust!


----------



## dirie´l (28. März 2007)

Moin,

Freitag und Samstag ginge beides, werde wahrscheinlich eh an beiden Tagen fahren. Wenn wir erst um 17 uhr los fahren, muss ich aber noch was an meiner Lampe basteln... btw. Rücklicht hab ich keins   aber ich muss euch vorwarnen, meine Kondition ist seit letztem Jahr nicht besser geworden   

Also sagt mal bescheid wer, wann und wo...


----------



## Heinste (28. März 2007)

Vielleicht geht es am Fr auch schon früher! Komm dann einfach gleich von der Arbeit zum Treffpunkt!

War noch vor der Zeitumstellung von 17-20 Uhr unterwegs! Ging schon ohne Lampe! Jetzt wird es also besser sein!

Treffpunkt: Obikreisel
Zeit: ca.16 Uhr


----------



## dirie´l (28. März 2007)

Wunderbar, bin dabei.


----------



## rex_sl (28. März 2007)

Heinste schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht es am Fr auch schon früher! Komm dann einfach gleich von der Arbeit zum Treffpunkt!
> 
> War noch vor der Zeitumstellung von 17-20 Uhr unterwegs! Ging schon ohne Lampe! Jetzt wird es also besser sein!
> 
> ...



aha bist du also der maxmax terrorist der immer bei uns anruft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinste (29. März 2007)

dirie´l schrieb:


> Wunderbar, bin dabei.



Mein PC hat den Geist aufgegeben  , der wird morgen wieder repariert! Ich werde schauen, dass ich trotzdem um 16 Uhr da bin. Sonst würde bei mir Sa gehen! Ich werde morgen wenn ich mehr weiss noch mal posten!


----------



## dirie´l (29. März 2007)

Heinste schrieb:


> Mein PC hat den Geist aufgegeben  , der wird morgen wieder repariert! Ich werde schauen, dass ich trotzdem um 16 Uhr da bin. Sonst würde bei mir Sa gehen! Ich werde morgen wenn ich mehr weiss noch mal posten!



Wär ganz gut, wenn du noch mal postest vielleicht am frühen Nachmittag schon? Dann kann ich´s mir flexibler einteilen. 
Schon komisch, bei allen Leuten gehen zur Zeit die PC´s hops... seit ungefähr 2 Wochen wollen meine USB-Ports nimmer... mal sehn ob das neue Netzteil hilft  

Also sag einfach bescheid wegen Freitag tu dir aber kein Stress an, Samstag wär auch gut.


----------



## Ketchyp (29. März 2007)

Usb.. netzteil .. *hust* ? 
Hast du was neues eingebaut ? Wenn nicht, wirds net das NT sein


----------



## dirie´l (29. März 2007)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Usb.. netzteil .. *hust* ?
> Hast du was neues eingebaut ? Wenn nicht, wirds net das NT sein



Ne nix neues reingebaut, läuft seit ungefähr 2 Jahren so... ein Bekannter meinte, das könne das Netzteil sein, genauso wie die Leute vom Asus Support (Mobo is von Asus)... Dafür spricht, dass bevor die USB Ports ausgefallen sind, die Graka für ein paar Tage nicht wollte und plötzlich ging sie wieder...
Auch wenn ich, wenn ich zugeben muss, der Sache von Anfang an skeptisch gegenüber stand... und die Schuld eher beim Mobo sehe... mal sehen was passiert.

Fakt ist, dass es ein Hardware Problem ist, ich hab Biosupdate durchgeführt, und das ganze mal mit einer Linux Live-dvd gebootet (Ubuntu)... keine Verbesserung, liegt also weder am Bios noch am OS


----------



## Heinste (30. März 2007)

Also Techniker soll irgend wann zwischen 12 und 18 Uhr kommen! Da hat man Vor-Ort Service und dann so eine Servicewüste!! 

Morgen soll es wieder schlechter werden, daher wäre heute besser! Mal sehen!
Sobald der Techniker anruft, poste ich noch einmal! Aber wenn der sich bis 14 Uhr nicht gemeldet hat, dann werde ich es wahrscheinlich bis 16 Uhr nicht schaffen am Kreisel zu sein.


----------



## dirie´l (30. März 2007)

Scheint also nix mehr zu werden?

Nagut, dann mach ihc mich jetzt einfach mal solo aufn Weg... bis denn.


----------



## Heinste (30. März 2007)

dirie´l schrieb:


> Scheint also nix mehr zu werden?
> 
> Nagut, dann mach ihc mich jetzt einfach mal solo aufn Weg... bis denn.



Sorry, der Techniker kam um 15 Uhr!  
Wer hat für morgen oder So. Lust auf eine kleine Kalchtrail-Runde??


----------



## dirie´l (31. März 2007)

Heinste schrieb:


> Sorry, der Techniker kam um 15 Uhr!
> Wer hat für morgen oder So. Lust auf eine kleine Kalchtrail-Runde??



Tja Computer... bei mir scheint es übrigens so, dass tatsächlich der USB Controller auf dem Mainboard nen Schuss hat. Netzteil tausch hat nichts gebracht... Asus meine Garantieabwicklung, können Sie mir nicht helfen, soll mich an den Händler wenden.
Toll 2,5 Jahre nach kauf... Da wird der Dreck also nur noch produziert, dass er gerade bis zum Ende der Garantie hält... und dann guckt der Kunde blöde in die Röhre.
Das wars für mich, nie wieder Asus... Für die Preise die Asus hat, kann ich mir von anderen Firmen das Mobo doppelt kaufen. Man denkt man kauft ein super hochwertiges Produkt und nun das.

Sorry fürs OT aber ich musste meinem Ärger etwas Luft machen  

Biken war bei mir heut zeitlich schlecht, sorry morgen wirds wahrscheinlich auch nichts...


----------



## rex_sl (31. März 2007)

das is doch sehr gut das asus 2.5 jahre hält. meine letzten 3 gigabite oder wie die dinger heisen, haben nie länger als 1 jahr gehalten. aber nicht einfach so durchgebrannt. sondern computer runtergefahren. danach ging er nichtmehr an. 

also biste mit asus schon gut beraten, und so viel teurer sind die dinger ja wohl auch nicht. da gibts wenigstens noch welche ohne sound on board


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirie´l (1. April 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> das is doch sehr gut das asus 2.5 jahre hält. meine letzten 3 gigabite oder wie die dinger heisen, haben nie länger als 1 jahr gehalten. aber nicht einfach so durchgebrannt. sondern computer runtergefahren. danach ging er nichtmehr an.
> 
> also biste mit asus schon gut beraten, und so viel teurer sind die dinger ja wohl auch nicht. da gibts wenigstens noch welche ohne sound on board



Naja ich habe mir damals halt so ziemlich die non plus ultra Komponenten gekauft, also ein Asus P4C800-E Deluxe, gehörte damals zu den besten P4 Boards. Bei der Köngsklasse der Boards hätte ich mir halt schon etwas mehr Haltbarkeit versprochen, somal ein Mobo kein Verschleißteil ist. Bei Laufwerken seh ichs ja ein aber bei Platinen...


----------



## Ketchyp (1. April 2007)

Oh, doch Mobos verschleißen auch schön, wenn man zb zuviel OC betreibt oder ähnliches 
 Das Asus von meinem Bruder ist vor 3 Tagen auch abgeraucht


----------



## dirie´l (5. April 2007)

Morgen jemand lust zu biken? Feiertag? Kalchtrails?



Ketchyp schrieb:


> Oh, doch Mobos verschleißen auch schön, wenn man zb zuviel OC betreibt oder ähnliches
> Das Asus von meinem Bruder ist vor 3 Tagen auch abgeraucht



Hab zwar damals total auf OC gesetzt was die Komponenten angeht, alles OC tauglich aber ich habs letztenendes nie gemacht, 2,8ghz reichen mir seit 2 Jahren, ich kaum mehr und für Firefox und Photoshop langt das alle mal


----------



## OldSchool (6. April 2007)

Hi diriel,

wann willst du fahren?

Ciao Oldschool


----------



## dirie´l (6. April 2007)

Ah zu spät geguckt, sorry.

Montag, is nochn Feiertag... Interesse? Samstag und Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht, werd ich sehr spontan machen...


----------



## OldSchool (6. April 2007)

Macht nichts!

Bin ein bisschen allein gefahren. War sehr schön!

Samstag und Sonntag sind bei mir auch sehr unklar.
Am Montag fahr ich an den Gardasee.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirie´l (7. April 2007)

Gardasee, naja da wünsch ich dir doch schon mal viel spass


----------



## OldSchool (7. April 2007)

Danke!


----------



## Heinste (10. April 2007)

Wäre Fr, Sa oder/und So nicht abgeneigt! Treffpunkt: Obikreisel


----------



## dirie´l (12. April 2007)

Freitag ist gut. Wann? 15 Uhr? 16 Uhr?


----------



## Heinste (12. April 2007)

dirie´l schrieb:


> Freitag ist gut. Wann? 15 Uhr? 16 Uhr?



so gegen 16:15; dann bin ich sicher da! Obikreisel


----------



## Bombenkrator (12. April 2007)

wo gehts hin?


----------



## Heinste (13. April 2007)

Kalchtrails!


----------



## dirie´l (13. April 2007)

Hmm zeitlich wäre das prinzipiell gut, allerdings sollten heute mal bei mir blöde Handwerker auftauchen, sie sinds aber nicht. Ich hoffe sie tun das noch rechtzeitig, sonst wirds zeitlich zu eng...


----------



## dirie´l (13. April 2007)

Hmm zeitlich wäre das prinzipiell gut, allerdings sollten heute mal bei mir blöde Handwerker auftauchen, sie sinds aber nicht. Ich hoffe sie tun das noch rechtzeitig, sonst wirds zeitlich zu eng... 

Edit: hat sich erledigt, die kommen doch net, also bin ich um 16:15 da.


----------



## Heinste (13. April 2007)

Bin so gegen 16 Uhr am Obi! Warte halt und sonst fahre ich halt alleine los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirie´l (13. April 2007)

16 Uhr is auch ok, bin da


----------

